# Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?



## Ndemi (20. Mai 2017)

*Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

Hallo,

ich spiegel meinen Bildschirm via Miracast auf meinen LG Smart TV. Problem an dieser WiFi Direct Verbindung ist natürlich, dass ich kein WLAN zum Router/ Internet parallel habe. Was beim Internet-Streaming mehr als kacke ist. Könnte ich einen 2. WLAN Adapter verbauen, der parallel die Internetverbindung hält? Wüßte halt nicht, wie ich bei der "Projizieren" Funktion von Windows 10 einstellen könnte, welcher WLAN-Adapter das machen soll.

Danke und Grüße
(Hardware steht in der Signatur)


----------



## nur (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

also,laut meinen u diesem test (vorletzter abschnitt), habe ich mit der wlan-karte sowohl als auch.
bitte mal andere treiber der wlan-karte testen. evtl. stimmt auch was mit den einstellungen nicht o/a laut specs kann es diese wlan-karte nicht -> andere besorgen


----------



## Ndemi (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

Kann in dem Artikel nichts Brauchbares herauslesen. Was meinst du da genau?

Bei WiFi Direkt verbindet sich der WLAN Adapter mit dem Gerät direkt ohne Router, ergo ist keine Verbindung zum Router/Internet aktiv.


Wie im Anhang zu sehen, bin ich zwar weiterhin mit meinem Router/Netzwerk verbunden, jedoch ohne Internet!


----------



## Ndemi (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

Nach einem Treiber Update, ist nun der Button "Mit Gerät verbinden/suchen" nachdem man auf "Projizieren" klickt verschwunden. Windows ist und bleibt einfach Müll.


----------



## nur (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

der wlan-adapter muss erstma spezifiziert werden. was sagt, der geräte-manager welches gerät das ist. zur not hwinfo auslesen u beim hersteller schauen.
ich meinte, das es der wlan-adapter es eig. prinzipiell mitmachen sollte, ein "dual-betrieb" parallel. wichtig ist, das der adapter / router gleich dem tv frequenz sein sollte. 5 o 2.4 ghz.
gib mal deinen wlan-adapter mit hersteller u modell durch u wie ist dein tv mit dem adapter (funkband) u router zum adapter (funkband) verbunden?


----------



## Ndemi (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter fÃ¼r paralleles WLAN mÃ¶glich?*

Neuste Treiber des WLAN USB Adapters sind installiert (TP-Link TL-WN822N). Gerätemanager zeigt den Adapter auch richtig an.
300Mbit/s-High-Gain-WLAN-USB-Adapter - TP-Link

Beide Geräte, also TV und PC sind im Heimnetz verbunden mit 2,4 Ghz. 

Seit dem Treiberupdate ist wie gesagt die Gerätesuche verschwunden. "Projizieren" -> siehe Anlage.


----------



## nur (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

also,explizit wird das wifi direkt beim hersteller leider nicht erwähnt..
aber welche hardwarerevision haben sie? sollte auf dem etikett stehen.
welche treiber wurden genutzt? zur not im geräte-manager den eintrag den vorigen treiber verwenden anklicken. haben sie das relativ aktuelle hersteller-tool vom märz 17 schon
probiert bzw.installiert?


----------



## Ndemi (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

Habe die V3, dafür gibt es keine Treiber von 2017.  Nehme ich den alten Treiber, habe ich das Problem das erneut kein Internet besteht. Kannst du ggf. einen WLAN Adapter empfehlen, welcher das alles kann? Sollte jedoch preislich nicht auswuchern.

*UPDATE
mit dem vorherigen Treiber (nun ist es eine "Realtek WLAN Karte " ist der Vebinden Button wieder da beim Projizieren, jedoch kein Internet.

AVM FRITZ!WLAN Stick N deutschsprachige Version: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
würde das Ganze mit dem Stick gehen? Habe eine Fritzbox 7490 welche im Dual Modus läuft (also ein WLAN ist sichtbar, ist aber je nach Gerät 2,4/5Ghz switchbar). TV und PC sind allerdings immer im 2,4Ghz Modus.


----------



## nur (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

sorry der stick scheint dies leider nicht zu beherrschen siehe hier
ich schau aber mal noch was es für ne möglichkeit gibt. 

edit: dieses "könnte" evtl. ihren wünschen entsprechen, aber was genau wollen sie machen? ihr notebook soll bild-inhalt zum tv kabellos übertragen u die wlan-verbindung soll auch über den laptop funktionieren? falls ja, ist der stick nix für sie.
hier ist noch ein interessanter artikel zum wlan u miracast bzw. wifi direct dazu
u hier ist was interessantes zu win10 u miracast


----------



## Ndemi (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
Ich will quasi Bild und wenn möglich auch Ton auf den TV übertragen, um verschiedene Dinge aus dem Netz darüber zu streamen. Die Artikel lese ich mir wenn ich zH bin durch, vielen Dank 


Echt doof, da kann meine WLAN Teil das nun schon, aber kriegt das Inet parallel nicht gebacken


----------



## nur (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

ja, das feature war bzw. ist schlecht dokumentiert. da müssen einige hardwarebedingungen stimmen. ich habe genau das, was sie wollen an meinem läppi gut laufen. ich habe einen internen intel ac 8260 wlan-adapter drahtlos auf einen samsung-tv (miracast) projeziert u nutze wlan-verbindung vom läppi zum router u der "streamt" mir alles auf den tv. leider habe ich auf die schnelle keinen passenden externen wlan-adapter gefunden, der genau dieses auch macht. aber ich teste einen "guten" wlan-adapter, ob dieser das auch kann. jedenfalls kann es der wlan-stick von avm wie oben in dem link geschrieben das nicht.
gut wäre ihr tv modell noch zu kennen, um da noch etwas darüber heraus zu bekommen..


----------



## Ndemi (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

Über den Router wäre das natürlich noch besser aber Miracast ist doch eine Lösung ohne Router, eben WiFi Direkt Verbindung zw 2 Geräten.

Mein TV ist ein LG55LF652V (die 3D Variante) LG 55LF652V Televisions - 55” LG Smart TV with webOS - LG Electronics UK
Miracast und WiDi-fähig, leider ist mein PC nicht WiDi fähig, da zu neu. Intel hat das ja eingestampft.

So wie auf dem Screen läuft es mit dem Realtek Treiber, Bild am TV kommt an aber kein Ton sowie kein Inet aufm PC.


----------



## nur (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

ich seh das schon u ich würde, wenn ich es unbedingt haben würde wollen, nach wireless display bzw. wifi direct suchen. das mit miracast stimmt natürlich, dass intel sein widi aufgegeben hat..
diesen preiswerten wlan-stick habe ich noch gefunden, der wifi direct "bewirbt". wie ich schon zuvor schrieb, ist das feature drahtlose bildschirmübertragung meist nicht gut dokumentiert...
zu deiner aussage, dass dein pc zu neu ist, ist egal, da miracast auf wifi direct aufbaut u seit 2010 unterstützt wurde.

edit: ich habe einen relativ aktuellen digitus wlan-adapter getestet u er kann sich leider trotz auswahl projezieren in windows sich nicht mit meinem tv verbinden..
siehe auch letzten abshnitt einschränkungen
u hier nochmals im abschnitt bekanntheitsgrad

edit2: ich muss nochmal nachhaken, was die verbindung angeht. du hattest doch schon dein pc mit projezieren bild am tv, aber kein ton, oder anfangs schon?!?
der tv ist doch bestimmt auch mit dem internet verbunden u der hat doch browser u apps, um inhalte wiederzugeben?!?
ich selbst benutzte die funktion wifi direct nicht, da mir die verzögerung (mouse lags) zu hoch sind. hatte schon versucht darüber zu zocken, aber ich bin bei mir mit einer displayport kabelverbindung viel besser dran.
miracast ist halt für mich nur komfortabler, aber m.m.n. eher nachteilig. ich weiß grad, außer für präsentationen keinen wirklichen "mehrwert" bei wifi direct. ist aber jeden seins.


----------



## Ndemi (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine ganze Mühe. 
Ja wenn ich den Realtek Treiber statt dem korrekten TP Link Treiber verwende, kann ich das Bild mit sehr guter Reaktionszeit auf den TV projizieren. Das klappt super. Ton gibt es dazu leider nicht. Der TV hat Internet und Apps wie Amazon Prime, Netflix und Youtube drauf. Das langt soweit auch, aber meine Frau und ich haben noch einen Premium Streaming Account von einem anderen Dienst für den es keine App gibt und noch weitere kleinere Geschichten die Internet benötigen. 
Ist auch einfach sehr praktisch mal etwas über den Browser zu zeigen und zu erklären. 
Zocken wollte ich damit auch, aber ohne Ton und Internet sehr blöd


----------



## nur (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

wie gesagt,ich würd den stick,siehe link in post #13 oben o diesen mal probieren


----------



## Ndemi (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Miracast -> WiFi Direct -> 2. WLAN Adapter für paralleles WLAN möglich?*

Joa hat gleich USB 3.0 und das 5Ghz mit drin, bestell ich mal zum testen. Danke dir


----------

